

School & university students working together on projects - the way forward? - JohnHammersley
https://www.writelatex.com/read/wgfzjjnwkwqg

======
JohnHammersley
Universities often express dismay & consternation at the abilities of the
students that arrive at their gates. Would more collaboration between high
school students and universities help bridge this gap?

